# Finally setting up my planted tank again



## 6.0DSLPWR (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just getting into planted tanks before I moved from Langley to Chilliwack. Now that we are settled in our new house I am getting ready to set my tank up again. My first question is for those of you in the Chilliwack area about the LFS's out here. Which ones are better then others and do any have good supply of rocks/plants for a planted tank? I used to buy all my plants from Rogers or Aquariums West and am hoping there's a store in this area instead of traveling that far. My second question is regarding eco complete. When I was setting up my planted tank for the first time I bought some lightly used eco complete from a member in Richmond. I only used the gravel for a few months myself and it has been siting dry in buckets for about a year now. I am going to rinse the gravel before using but was wondering if there is sufficient nutrients left in the gravel now or if I should add something to the gravel before planting to replenish the nutrients?


----------

